

Build an Experience - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/build-an-experience/

======
maxbrown
Forgive my cynicism - because of course I agree with the idea that you should
aim for "building an experience" - but isn't this infinitely easier said than
done? It seems like saying "you should make something disruptive and amazing."
I'd be interested in a conversation of the best ways to go about this.

~~~
somagrand
Hey Max,

You bring up a good point. Maybe the language should be changed. Happy to chat
email me anytime amachado@gmail.com

Andrew

